# % of calories in pre, post and post-post workout meals?



## ShannonC_77 (Mar 26, 2006)

I'm wondering, what % of your total calories do you eat in your pre, post and post-post workout meals/shakes? I'm eating 1900 calories a day right now (I'm a female and pretty small) and 700 are in this meals (200 pre, 200 post, 300 post-post). Is this too much? it kind of scares me knowing I'm taking in a little over 35% of my calories for the day before 8 am...(I work out first thing in the morning). Is this standard?


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 26, 2006)

I personally take in a Hell of a lot more calories around my workout.  I eat a meal, workout about 45 minutes later, have my PWO shake, and then have another meal about 45 minutes after that.  So, I take in probably about a 1/3 of my calories give or take a little bit within that 3 hour period as well.  Makes sense to me, as this is the time that the nutrients are most likely to be shuttled off to active cells/utilized for energy "immediately" as opposed to stored as fat.


----------



## beerman_420 (Mar 28, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I personally take in a Hell of a lot more calories around my workout.  I eat a meal, workout about 45 minutes later, have my PWO shake, and then have another meal about 45 minutes after that.  So, I take in probably about a 1/3 of my calories give or take a little bit within that 3 hour period as well.  Makes sense to me, as this is the time that the nutrients are most likely to be shuttled off to active cells/utilized for energy "immediately" as opposed to stored as fat.



same here 25-40 percnet is a good estimate for everyone


----------

